# MNReel Lawn Adventure



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

I have debated on recording my lawn journey on a journal here for 2 years and after talking to a fellow TLF member I'm starting my journal today.

*History of the yard*: the house was built in 2012 in Elko, MN. The previous owners had sod placed on the yard and hired True Green to fertilize the yard and then a young kid to mow it for them. When my wife and I placed the offer on the house (late fall) the grass was roughly 5" tall. The next day when our offer was accepted I went back and saw that the yard was cut down to about 2". Fast forward to our first spring in the house (2017) I started watching lawn care youtubers like @wardconnor, @Pest and Lawn Ginja and @brettgoodyear. I envied their turf and said some day I will get to their level. I continued to cut twice a week at about 3". In 2018 I started having fungus issues and took a core sample which showed that I had absolutely no root penetration into the soil beyond 2" because there 1" to 1.5" of dead grass and thatch built up. I watched videos on the SunJoe dethatcher and went to town on this. Last year I purchased a Toro GM1000 and found what it truly means to "Enjoy the Mow". This spring I am starting off by being more aggressive. I have ~15 yards of screened top soil and sand mix coming in a couple weeks as well as 25 lbs of mazama KBG.



Last night I mowed the yard down to 3/8" seeing that we were supposed to get a good amount of rain last night (which we did) and this next week was going to be in the mid 60's. I also applied an application of RGS (6oz/1K), Air-8 (9oz/1K), Humic12 (i don't know what it was i just dumped a bunch in because how can you over do it) and pedelton 18-3-6 liquid fertilizer. The above picture was right after the mow and a quick power rake. My plan is to fill in all the deep holes and ruts I have throughout the yard and then overseed here in the next couple weeks before the weather gets turning into summer.

Lets start 2020 off right!


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

Mowed for the 3rd time this year already. I am realizing I need to find a GM1000 grass catcher. I'm really happy with the way the lawn looks at 3/8" but will eventually be bringing the HOC up to 1/2". Had fun chipping into the back yard. 

Top is after todays cut and bottom is from last tuesdays cut


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@MNReel, looks great after yesterday's mow. Look forward to seeing how it progresses throughout the year.


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 Thanks I'm really excited to get a few spot really leveled out and some Mazama seed down. It's truly amazing out well the grooming reel (set properly) can help bring more life to the turf very quickly.


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

Yesterday I started priming my seed by placing 2.5 gallons of water, 9# of mazama KBG seed, and 20 oz of hydrogen peroxide in a 5 gallon bucket. I also placed a fish tank aerator in the bottom to keep the seed circulating.

I've done this method before but on TTTF seed. The hydrogen peroxide helps to break up the seeds outer shell which allows the embryo inside to breathe starting the chemical reactions to germinate. This can lead to higher yield as well as reduced germination time. Since KBG can take longer to germinate I am deciding to soak the seed for 3 days changing the water out every day. When sunday comes around (temps are finally to be around 60 for the next 2 weeks here in MN) I'm hoping I have the first 3000 sqft leveled with topsoil and be able to seed. I plan on using Scott's starter fert with meso in it. I dont tend to have a lot of weeds but I'm just trying to be cautious.

For those of you that mow short how tall do you let your new grass get before you start cutting with a greens mower? I'm still thinking of letting it get to 1"+ and using a manual reel for about a month and then bringing it down to 1/2". I know young turf can easily handle the sudden. Shock once the roots are established.

I also plan on using Indole-3-butyric acid as well as Tnex to boost root growth.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I used my greensmower from the first mow. I mowed at 1in at week 3 I think.


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

@g-man thanks I have a manual reel I can cut at 3/4" with (customized it a little hahaha) but wasn't sure how long I needed to wait to start cutting.

I just looked at the seed and they all are sinking in the bucket which seems rather fast but a good sign they are soaking up the water


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I get germination in 6 days without any soaking. Be careful that you don't get it open up too early. Do you plan to dry it a bit to spread it?


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

I plan on screening pouring it into a cheesecloth and then letting it sit for an hour in the sun. I dont think I'll get any pregermination in 3 days. Most studies say KBG should be soaked for 5 days but I feel that's way too long.


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

Finally have the front yard leveled to the best of my abilities. Had a spot that was 6" lower than another spot 3 feet away and had a boat load of areas that were ruts from the previous owner mowing with a rider in one direction all the time. Threw down some starter fert and tenacity. I did already have a few seeds that germinated (3 days in with Mazama KBG) using the hydrogen peroxide soaking method. I'm praying they dont get damaged.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

MNReel said:


> Finally have the front yard leveled to the best of my abilities. Had a spot that was 6" lower than another spot 3 feet away and had a boat load of areas that were ruts from the previous owner mowing with a rider in one direction all the time. Threw down some starter fert and tenacity. I did already have a few seeds that germinated (3 days in with Mazama KBG) using the hydrogen peroxide soaking method. I'm praying they dont get damaged.


Would love to see more photos with your progress reports. Good luck!


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

@jrubb42 
I meant to post it thanks for the reminder!


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

Lawn is continuing to fill in and seed has completely sprouted but slowly growing (i guess that's the benefit of Mazama) I'm pumping ~.25# N every week to push growth and mowing every other day.

Last night this happened!



Luckily the reel is not damaged and R&R Products is such an amazing company the new bedknife will be here tonight! I will take pictures once the weather warms up again. 70s last week tonight a low of 30. Welcome to Minnesota!


----------

